

Firefox: It's not memory leaks, but fragmentation - nickb
http://www.pavlov.net/blog/archives/2007/11/memory_fragment.html

======
paul
It would be interesting to see the results using Google's TCMalloc.
<http://goog-perftools.sourceforge.net/doc/tcmalloc.html>

------
jsmcgd
Shit. For about a second and a half I honestly thought I was color-blind when
I was looking for the green squares and I couldn't see them right away.
Genuinely scared me. Obviously time for bed.

------
jey
Just swap out the GC implementation for a moving GC! Oh, wait, ... there is no
GC.

------
gibsonf1
I'm very happy to hear someone is working on this.

------
rms
Great, I hope this works!

------
ingenium
Is it not installing for anyone else?

------
DanielBMarkham
There are some open-source heap managers out there. It might be interesting to
replace malloc with one of those and see if they don't do a better job of
keeping the heap defragmented. Quite honestly, its a problem that's been done
before. I sure hope they don't go reinventing the wheel.

